# Sub ready for some SNOW!



## pvplawn (Jan 12, 2011)

I" am small contractor based in Northern Virgnia willing to travel and help out Kansas City area or Chicago.

I have available 2 GMC 2500 pick ups ( 09'&11') with On star.
with 8' plows and 2 tail gate spreaders
2 snow blowers 
1 skid steer (maybe able to get one more if needed)

I am fully insured (2milllion policy) and workers comp.

Have over 20 yrs experience.

Iam available via: email at [email protected]

p.s


----------

